# Where to buy clay pipes?



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

iowanaquarist said:


> I am building a terrarium, and wanted to use part of a clay pipe to make a waterfall.
> 
> I'm talking about clay pipe, as is often used as sewer pipes, or field tiles:
> 
> ...


Hardware store, Lowes, Home depot.....


----------



## iowanaquarist (Jul 8, 2014)

I checked those -- the only one that even had something that came close is Menards -- they have a clay chimney flue you can order (in store) and have delivered to the store later.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Look into stores that sell to professional plumbers. 
Occasionally they need to fix old work, and might use that sort of material. 

Otherwise, how small a piece do you need? Could you substitute a clay pot? Perhaps broken and partially buried?


----------



## iowanaquarist (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm looking to use the pipe as a waterfall -- it will stick out over the water, and the pump will outflow through it. It will provide a neat looking feature of the sort you can find along creek beds here -- and it's housing some local frogs, so that will be neat. Since the waterfall will not use up the full pipe, it will double as a 'hide' -- and I could possibly even put some black foam at the back to make a sort of mattenfilter.

To fit where I want it, it needs to be at least 6 inches long, with straightish sides -- any longer, and I can break off the extra, but any shorter will be hard to get to work. Pots tend to have too much of a slope to the sides to be a substitute.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Since you have some in the picture, somebody is still using it but I have not seen it used in 15-20 years. Just too many problems unless there is a really special use where plastic won't do. Is tile something you have worked before? Cutting and fitting the stuff is one thing I try to avoid if there is any way to work around it. 
For my view, I would look to the older less up to date plumbing suppliers who might have some left out in back somewhere. Looking through suppliers, In a quick check, I only found a few in Ohio that still list it. Clay roofing tile might be an alternate if tile is really required.


----------



## iowanaquarist (Jul 8, 2014)

PlantedRich said:


> Since you have some in the picture, somebody is still using it but I have not seen it used in 15-20 years. Just too many problems unless there is a really special use where plastic won't do. Is tile something you have worked before? Cutting and fitting the stuff is one thing I try to avoid if there is any way to work around it.
> For my view, I would look to the older less up to date plumbing suppliers who might have some left out in back somewhere. Looking through suppliers, In a quick check, I only found a few in Ohio that still list it. Clay roofing tile might be an alternate if tile is really required.



I've never worked with it, but scoring/smashing is an option in this use-case. I'll give the older supply companies an in-person visit after work this next week.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Another thought on supply? Somebody who does sewer drain cleanouts and repair might have some around?


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Back in college I did a tank with some of those clay pipe pieces in them.

I have no idea where I got them, I didn't buy them, I just found them someplace. Probably a construction site or creekbed.

I'd try keeping an eye on any excavation, construction, or utilities work you come across, and check the debris/trash/fill. Every now and then there will be broken up ones (anywhere from completely shattered to intact but chipped) lying around.

Maybe also places like salvage yards and such?


----------



## Relaxing059 (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey I'm new to the site but I have quite a few of these pipe if anyone was still looking. I'd sell them reasonably cheap but I'm not sure how good they would ship


----------



## stevewb (Nov 10, 2018)

Long game


----------

